# crumbly cupcakes



## bethap (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi. I made some chocolate cupcakes for a Christmas party and they were a big hit. My issue with them were that they were very crumbly. Does anyone know what causes this and how I can fix it next time? Thanks so much. Beth


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, we really can't troubleshoot your problem very well unless we know what recipe you used and how you went about making them.

Problems with recipes can stem from several causes....from quality and quantity of ingredients, to the methodology of the baker, to the temperature of the oven.....etc.

Provide more info please.


----------

